
Ask HN: Is HN biased vs. Tether and crypto in general? - arisAlexis
There were two statistical studies published in 2018. One was from a graduate student and one from someone that has a crypto blog. They post the opposite results.First one got 550 upvotes, the other one got 0 upvotes. You can guess that the negative study has a greater impact due to psychological reasons.<p>Here are the links:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;06&#x2F;13&#x2F;technology&#x2F;bitcoin-price-manipulation.html  
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;forklog.net&#x2F;so-have-we-got-tethered&#x2F;<p>Conclusion? (will be evident from the downvotes this receives)
======
tpaschalis
Short answer : Probably no, I think.

Long answer : HN crowd mostly consists of technical people, that are able to
form an opinion on technical merit, instead of pure "hype" factor and Resume-
Driven Development. When a particular technology begins to get traction, it
must be gauged on this technical merit. Also, popularity on HN has little to
do with real-world metrics and circumstances, it can come down to simple luck.

Lastly, a NY Times article, should be more unattached and trustworthy than
just "someone that has a crypto blog".

------
mtmail
Many submissions get 0 votes
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest).
Sometimes it's time-of-day, which other news got submitted around the same
time, uninteresting title. URLs that made the frontpage with 100s of upvotes
and lively discussion sometimes have been submitted several times before
without gaining traction. I wouldn't read too much into that.

